# Cadiz Carnival and campsite



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

Has anyone been to the Cadiz Carnival and it is worth seeing ?

Also anyone know of a campsite very near to Cadiz ?

Cheers

DJM


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Try Playa las Dunas at El Puerto de Santa Maria which is just across the bay from Cadiz.
There is a frequent ferry across the bay and El Puerto is also a very nice town within easy walking distance. Good modern sanitation blocks.
WiFi is not free and prices for a day or two seemed a tad expensive.
We stayed there for a month Christmas before last. Very happy there.

Don't forget the tours of the cellars. Osborne is a good one and is in El Puerto within staggering distance!

Patrick


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hello DJM,

I agree with Patrick, Playa Las Dunas would be the best site to stay for the Cadiz Carnival.

We have stayed there five years on the run now, for a month and is our favourite Spanish site. It can be a bit expensive though but is now an ACSI CC site (no.2124). If you stay a month, it's quite a bit cheaper.

As Patrick has said, you can walk to the Ferry terminal (20 min walk) to go over to Cadiz. They usually put on extra ferries for the Carnival. It does get very busy in Cadiz at night during the Carnival week.

please PM me if you need any more info.

Hope you do go there and enjoy it.
Al.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Met Al & Jan at the site. Site was ok but a bit miffed as to the long walk to empty the chemical waste as the toilet block housing the other dump was closed. Wifi is a tad expensive at 5 euros a day but drops to 30 euro for a month.

Now in Torre del Mar and have met up with friends we made in Armacao de Pera, here for 3 days then off to Alicante area.

DJM


----------

